# DHIR and OAD



## brett (Sep 3, 2013)

For folks that milk once a day and do milk test I'd love to hear from you. I am working on building a herd of Nigerians that are capable of milking 1000+lbs in a 305 day lactation (if on twice a day milking). But, my work schedule doesn't allow me to milk twice a day so I've hesitated on getting on milk test since the numbers won't reflect the potential of these girls. However, milk test is too good of a tool to not use it - even if my milking schedule deviates from what's normal. Traditionally I've dam-raised during the day and milked in the morning after pulling the kids the evening before. But, I've been doing a lot of research on alternatives to see what the best way to maximize production is when limited to milking once a day. (And I know I'm not going to have official numbers that show my goats milking 1000lbs on OAD but I want to breed goats who can hit 800lbs in a lactation while being milked once a day but have that potential to get above 1000 if in a herd where they follow a traditional milking schedule). Anyway - I know there have to be more folks out there who are focused on breeding productive dairy goats but have limitations to work around. I welcome any and all thoughts on this matter! I'm gearing up for a fall kidding and I'd like to work some new angles this next time around.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think there is someone on here. Good luck with it.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Good luck. I have purchased some spendy little ND does from herds with SG does and I don't think I can expect quite those numbers but I'm also very new at this. There is also a FB group, "Nigerian Dwarf - the dairy side" which is quite informative.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

This is my first year on DHIR with Mini LaManchas. Myself and one other person I know of who is also raising mini's on DHI leaves the kids on the does and milks OAD (separated over night if needed, otherwise I just milk the am extra). Separated of course for test days and puts the kids back on. Like I said, this is my first year so I'm pretty new with not a lot of experience but so far so good. Two of my does still have a doeling each on them and their production is pretty study, now. One doe had quads, the other twins and each time I permanently pulled a kid, production went down. A third doe who I am milking 2x a day (because I sold all her kids) dropped production a little when the last kid left, even with me emptying her 2x a day, but she has leveled off. I think kids nursing really help keep production up. 

Next year I plan on keeping at least 2 kids on each doe. I plan on separating at night and milking only in the am and then only if I want the milk. I am of the belief that the kids will keep supply up and give me some freedom as well, hoping anyway. 

If I wanted to maximize production. I would, from the beginning leave kids on and milk the doe without separating.


----------

